# 2012 riding edit



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Snowboarding 2012 Snowshoe, WV Seven Springs, PA and Wisp, MD - YouTube

Short edit from a few different days of riding. Filmed with a gopro hero 2. I used windows live movie maker. The capabilities are kinda limited, but it has nice built in transitions. Someday Id love to get that twixtor plugin for sony vegas.


----------

